

How does Google know if a page is updated? - ajushi

Google indexes a lot of pages. How does it know that it should crawl a page once it&#x27;s created or updated?
======
pedalpete
Google finds pages mostly by following links from other pages, so that takes
care of the 'created' index. I suspect it also looks through updated domain
records to find new domains.

I believe updating existing pages is based on the popularity of that page in
google search results, though I'm sure they also maintain records of how often
a site is updated.

These are just my guesses though, others here may have more info.

